# turning a yew bowl



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Picked up the last remaining piece of a yew tree that I cut down some 2 years ago in my employers garden and sent to the bonfire, luckily the gamekeeper salvaged a lot of it. No pics of the lump that I picked up just a pic of some of the blanks that I cut out and the turning of one of them.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Outstanding job, Roger. Makes me wish we had Yew trees over here. Nice looking wood.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Outstanding. Really some pretty wood. I have never had a chance to turn yew.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Beautiful, and excellent photo journal. What's the size (major O.D.)? Looks very large - 16"? Great job, Roger, and nice save of beautiful interesting wood.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

_Turned_ out excellent. Beautiful grain. What did you use for a final finish?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice, the grain in the Yew is beautiful, don't forget to post the photos that show how the rest of the saved wood finishes up. NGM


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You don't fool around when it comes to making bowls do you! Beautiful job.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Terrific work and pictures. Is your bowl for sale and how much would you charge if it iis? Thanks for sharing this with us. Billy Boy


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Big !!*

:sold:


cedarwood said:


> Picked up the last remaining piece of a yew tree that I cut down some 2 years ago in my employers garden and sent to the bonfire, luckily the gamekeeper salvaged a lot of it. No pics of the lump that I picked up just a pic of some of the blanks that I cut out and the turning of one of them.


Really neat job Roger, a credit to your skill.

I got some wood turning tools a few days back, and a 4 prong drive centre, and revolving centre this morning. I am trying to muster the courage to have a go :yes4:, I must admit I like having all my fingers, but have to devise some sort of tool rest.
I've done lots of metal turning, but wood is a different ball game :fie:
I will get there :yes2::yes4::haha:


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Roger, That is some very beautiful and impressive work. I feel confident that you have no plans to consume this bowl, but when you make it; shaving and sawdust hit the floor.
_Taxus baccata_ a.k.a. Yew is very toxic. Please be very cautious when using and disposing of Yew. I may be giving you useless information, but never hurts to be aware.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your wonderful comments especially yours bernie.
"mgdesigns" Mark the bowl is 11 at its widest 6.5 tall with a 8.25 opening all inches by the way.
"Iceman567" Ted, there is no finish except that of sanding to 1200 on this bowl others I have done have been again sanded to 1200 then had carnuba wax on.
"OPG3" Otis, yes the wood is very beautiful esp the colours and the graining but its a bugger to turn as the wood is both soft and very hard in places (blunts standard turning tools very quickly) and yes I did know about how toxic the dust can be from this wood and it is the same for many other species so for that reason I always use a double filter mask.
Pics of some of the other bowls are below


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Forgot to mention that I used CA glue on all area's of cracking and soft bark or where I have removed the larger bits of bark (done overnight to avoid the fumes from the glue lol ).
The bowl bottom right in pic 1 has now had its base finished but haven't taken a pic as of yet.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Have now taken a few more pics and here they are, Pic 1 is the base of the finished bowl from the previous postings.
Pic 2 and 3 is a small 7 inch bowl turned from brown oak.
Pic 4 is a pot pouri bowl 4.5in dia and 4in tall turned from Yew but not the same tree as other posting.
Pic 5 is another pot pouri bowl 6.5in dia and 4in tall again Yew and from the same branch as the one in pic 4 
Pic 6 is yet another and is 4.5in dia 3in tall turned from Ash


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Roger those are all beautiful pieces and well done.


----------



## Woody303 (Oct 18, 2012)

cedarwood said:


> Picked up the last remaining piece of a yew tree that I cut down some 2 years ago in my employers garden and sent to the bonfire, luckily the gamekeeper salvaged a lot of it. No pics of the lump that I picked up just a pic of some of the blanks that I cut out and the turning of one of them.


I Roger, super bowl. I have the same brilliant lathe and am abroad on business but wanted to find out the swing over bed if you can help? Also where did you get the very useful hollowing bar rest?

Regards
Tony


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Tony
Swing over the bed is 22cm or 8.5in which gives bowl dia of 16 inches if you start with a round blank and don't remove too much to achieve the desired shape.
With the headstock turned 90 degree's a bowl of at least 26 inches in diameter can be made.
As for the tool rest I made it myself because the ones that came with the lathe aren't able to get close enough to the bottom of the large deep bowls that I turn.

Roger


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*yew*



BernieW said:


> Outstanding. Really some pretty wood. I have never had a chance to turn yew.


Hi Bernie,it looks great just make sure you use a powered mask or have very good dust extraction, Yew is extremely 
toxic,as are Cedar and a few others,I know this personally I now have Emphysema and pulmonary fibrosis from turning and sanding those two without good dust extraction and a mask,didn't read and learn the dangers first,so be warned, MAC.:sad:


----------



## Woody303 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Apollo Pro lathe*

Thanks for this info Roger, very kind of you. I know that Barry Peck, the guy who designed and supplied the Apollo made leg supports for the turning section that pulls out at 90 degrees although I have not got these. I saw a copy lathe attachment sold on eBay for it about two weeks ago. Went for £31 which seemed like a song Apollo Woodturning lathe Copy turning attachment copy lathe wood lathe |


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Bugger:sad: missed that copy attachment, could of done with that at £31 it was cheap. I don't have the leg supports either but so far it hasn't been an issue and I have turned a very large oak bowl finished dia was 26 inches.


----------



## Woody303 (Oct 18, 2012)

Roger, I forget to mention that Dave Reeks, a professional turner in the Maidstone area, designed and sells (either alone or via Poolewood) a sturdy hollowing system that attaches to your Apollo lathe bed and includes an overhead laser guided mechanism...not rocket science were talking but simpler turning!

Bugger too, I bought a Oneway lathe on eBay whilst awaiting your reply because I thought the Apollo was a smaller over-centre than it is. Never mind I needed a new Rolls Royce!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mac I get bronchtis if I am not careful. So I wear a Airstream AS 400 powered respirator. A lot of people think it is expensive at around $800 but when you weigh it against what Doctors and medicene cost it is pretty cheap. People think that a paper mask will do the job but can say it doesn't even come close. About a year ago my Doc told me if I don't do something my bronchtis could turn into emphysema. It definitely got my attention since my granddad died from it. So in my shop I have a air cleaner hanging from the ceiling above the lathe, a dust collector and wear my respirator.


----------

